# A Momentous Day in Rogue County!!



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Today was a day of celebration beyond compare in Rogue County!! After what seems like an eternity and empty acreage, track was laid!









With the wonderful help of daughters Zena (surprise visit back from UCSC) and Dana (DTG, Dana the Great to those in the know) 5 tracks were laid in a short space of time!









While the track was simply laid out as was convenient, the newly graded, based and graveled area was a joy to work on.









Shagamauw Lumber loaned out its Shay to do the track testing and cleaning responsibilities.









Towns were reborn in an instant in the capable hands of DTG.








Rogue County's Armored Fairlie was brought out to check the right of way for any signs of...shhh...Lemurians!









The ponderous and powerful loco must have frightened the .... you know who... away, because there was no sign of anything of any consternation.








Immediately, the powerful Frumious was brought to steam and the brave citizens of Rogue County were off on a tour of the new trackage!









And then, wonder of wonders... the PALINDROME! Perhaps Rogue County's favorite locomotive followed the tour. 








And as is customary on Rogue County days of merit, the "special" car was brought out followed by four tank cars filled with Rogue County's own unique brand of...beverage. Freely distributed everywhere along the right of way, virtually every citizen of the county had a meritorious celebration of what some are calling, " The Rebirth of Rogue County!"









Tears of joy filled the eyes of many, children wept, women fainted and grown men drunk themselves into a stupor at the glorious site of trains running once again in Rogue County. What a day! 


Chris


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

HOLY CRAP!!!!! What a layout... That's GREAT.. 

Love the armored Loco..


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Very interesting layout. I especially like the meandering inside loop. Does the outside loop run through that tree? 
Steve


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

great pics Chris! Keep em comin. The Regal


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic. Glad to see Rogue County running again!!!


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW!! For a moment there I wasn't sure whether I was coming or going. I can't wait for some sulptured foam and other masterful creations. I can't wait! I can't wait! I must admit it looks like Chris got stoned.


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

"it looks like Chris got stoned. " 

Looks more like he made up for months of deprivation all in one day. 

Chris; I'm glad to see you're back up and running, although I guess that reduces your incentive to bring trains here to run. 

Welcome back to the land of the tiny trains.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like the survey team has been smoking something weird again! 

Harvey C.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I just gotta hire that Rogue County crew to lay track in Burbank! Congrats on the new railroad. Very cool.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

TWISTED, like its owner !!! 

Hey Chris at least you got track outside, all I still have is my little indoor dog and pony show. Makes me really want to get serious clearing out all the junk in that back corner and lay track, maybe I should just take my chances with the wife's sauna plans.


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to see you back up and running again.
Boy you sure put that track down fast.
It was not down when I left yesterday afternoon.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmm.... Its a start. I was expecting something more multi- or even extra- dimensional! 

-Brian


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,
Congratulations on getting Rogue County operational. We look forward to lots more pictures now.
Jim C.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

WONDERFUL!!! Chris! It's clear that trackage on the Rogue County runs as straight and rigorous as the imagination of its Chief Operating Officer! I'm sure that somewhere, hidden in that pretzel, is the turnout that leads to Lemuria, Pellucidar, and 221B Baker St.!









One problem however... It's clear that you've gone through a time warp somewhen... because you said that Zena was visiting home from U.C.S.C. Being a one-time Banana Slug, I happen to know that that school is a State University, usually open only to students who have matriculated from High School, usually 18 years of age, etc.


Now I'm sure that I last saw Zena about 3 years ago, and I believe that she was 12 at the time. So whazzup with that, huh?

Whatzat? You say time flies as I get older? Nonsense sir, and if you'll just show me the way OUT of this phone booth...


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris, you may have given me the inspiration to actaully lay some track outdoors. Or I may just take a nap.  Nice work, though.


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Great trackwork Chris, Zena and Dana! 
You should be proud of your accomplishment. I don't believe I saw a straight piece (or few at best) of track. Nice area for the Rogue County folks to challenge the capabilities of the lokes. 
Have fun, 
Don


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool. 
Way cool... 
And for the record *I* saw at least two straight pieces in there...


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, guys. It really felt great to run trains at home again. I love it. The track is just temporary, something to run trains and no more so I won't be doing landscaping,mountains, rivers, streams, etc. That's still somewhere in the future. So don't worry, Brian, someday the real Rogue County will rise! 

The really squiggly loop is actually my favorite one! It's all 4' dia. starter set track and there isn't a straight section in it. It was hilarious watching the Shay maneuver around it! 

John C. and Gary O.- what can I say, I told you I was itching to get some track down! Zena and I went fishing in the morning, but we came back early due to too much seaweed in the water. I started laying out the track to see what was possible and I guess I just got carried away! 

The outside loop that looks like it goes into the tree is the only point to point track. It starts at the tree and runs around 3/4 of the rest of the track. 

Mr. Woolard; I completely agree with your memory of the situation. In my mind, it was three years ago that you were here and Zena was 12. However, she is a headstrong young lady and has insisted on racing ahead to the age of TWENTY without first properly notifying me. But I think she may always be twelve in my eyes. 

At any rate, it felt fantastic to be able to run trains again!!!! 

Chris


----------



## jlcop (Jan 2, 2008)

"...and I guess I just got carried away! " 

That must be the Rougue County anthem? 

John


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cjwalas on 01/25/2009 6:09 PM

Tears of joy filled the eyes of many, children wept, women fainted and grown men drunk themselves into a stupor at the glorious site of trains running once again in Rogue County. What a day! 


Chris




After seeing the layout and how the track's been laid, that's the only way the citizens of Rogue County could act. They were awestruck, absolutely stunned beyond belief. 

Yes, only from the mind of ............ 

Wonderful, Chris. So happy to see you running trains again. And that the girls pitched in to help.   









What's next?????


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Why sit and watch the stupor bowl when you can run a SPAGHETTI bowl!!! 

Kind of reminds me of my grandfather's Lionel layout, 4 track main, 2 spur loops, a 14 track yard, and one signal tower for scenery. (isn't that how they were supposed to be?)


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Chris, 

Nice! you can now have fun with the trains! Glad that you have a layout back down now. 

Re 'Frumios', what motors are under it 3 LGB 0 4 0's? If so it will be a powerful beast!!i


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Peter, and right you are... 3 LGB Stainz power the Frumious. It's our mountain climber! 
Chris


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,

Looks like you had a lot of fun with more to come.

Your pictures were the best thing I've seen on my computer all morning. 

Thanks for the lift. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cjwalas on 01/26/2009 6:54 AM
Thanks, guys. It really felt great to run trains at home again. I love it. The track is just temporary, something to run trains and no more so I won't be doing landscaping,mountains, rivers, streams, etc. That's still somewhere in the future. So don't worry, Brian, someday the real Rogue County will rise! 

At any rate, it felt fantastic to be able to run trains again!!!! 

Chris





http://gold.mylargescale.com/vsmith/HOUSE-Outdoor%20Layout%20Darj.jpg

Design services available









Seriously Chris your going to be the death of me, now you got thinking how much fun twisty layouts can be and now I've got the strong idea once again to chuck the idea of using my 8' diameters and 16000 series switches I got sitting in a box, selling them off and using the funds to build the above Darjeeling inspired layout instead. 

What to do, what to do


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, 
Well, anything inspired by the Darjeeling can't be bad! Isn't all your stuff built/bashed to go around 4' dia. curves anyway??? And IMHO, the windy tight curves would add just the right touch to your bashes! (NOT that I'm trying to instigate anything, of course....MOOHAAHHAAA!) 
Chris


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah Chris, I hear you, but I got that F40PH, all those Amtrak Superliner cars, and the other larger stuff that really need to 8 footers to work right, I'd likely have to get rid of those before ....
Ahh, what?

Really?

Ummm...Apparently theres a line forming outside all wanting my Supers...


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Chris! Great to see you up and running again. I know what it is like to not have a track. But let's see that Ruby running arund those curves. Sure is nice that those wonderful daughters help you.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks like a fun layout! Is the Frumious capable of negotiating those curves?


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, the Frumious is amazing at handling those tiny, windy curves! The rear bogie is articulated and the two forward bogies are articulated on an arm that is also articulated! It swings all over and the overhang is sometimes imposing, but it's fun to watch! 
Bob, GREAT to see you posting! My best to Jackie! I think there's too much of a grade for the Ruby, though. I may need to lay another track for her!!! 
Chris


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Chris! Really looking great. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is great to see you have laid track again.

There is a strange sence of satisfaction when you have not run trians for a while when you set up a string of rolling stock with a engine, turn the knob on your remote off the little engine goes.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,

What a fun looking layout!! Reminds me of the layouts I would build in the basement on the floor!! Running out of straight track in short order, I'd be building zig-zagging lines!! Such fun! 

Glad there wasn't a sign of the you know who's with their you know what's! I didn't see any signs of Black Peter, but then again, its a little while until All Hallow's Eve, isn't it? But Burton did do a Nightmare Before Christmas, perhaps Rouge County is cooking up something for Valentine's Day? 

Did I spot your bashed 4-4-0 out there doing some work as well? Tell me my eyes were deceiving me.


You guys and your talk of how fast the kids grow scare me. Mine is but 15 months old today, but I can hardly believe it. It was but 5 minutes ago that he was born, or so it seems.

Later,


Mark


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

Chris, 
Thanks for sharing! It looks like a lot of fun in the making. With 10 inches of snow yesterday, I cannot even see where my trask is supposed to be. Somehow the two story buildings are only one story today and they all look like cupcakes with heavy frosting on the top. We watched one of the three discs of the 2009 National Garden Railway video for the Denver site to get our train fix today. 

Bob


----------

